# Helix B five Amp Guts



## Mr.M (Apr 15, 2009)

Just recieved this yesterday. 
Please let me know what you guys think.

































































Specs off the website:
Helix® - Product Details

5 Channel Amp

Rated Power 
(RMS Continuous Power)

60 Watts x 4 + 250 Watts RMS x 1 @ 4-Ohms 
90 Watts x 4 + 320 Watts RMS x 1 @ 2-Ohms 
180 Watts RMS x 2 + 250 Watts RMS x 1 @ 4-Ohms Bridged

Total Power 
(Sum of Rated Power)

680 Watts

Dynamic Power 
(PVC/PowerCube® Measurement)

120 Watts x 4 + 500 Watts RMS x 1 @ 4-Ohms 
180 Watts x 4 + 640 Watts RMS x 1 @ 2-Ohms 
360 Watts RMS x 2 + 500 Watts RMS x 1 @ 4-Ohms Bridged


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

my impression (i am no expert!): the home audio guys have a class affectionately known as "mid-fi". if car audio had a mid-fi class, that amp would fall right smak in the middle of it. nothing bad, but nothing special either. i see a mass produced cookie cutter amp. looks just like an ED, Sundown, newer Quart, i could go on for hours.....

all i am saying, is i see nothing special. now, keep in mind, i am not an EE, nor do i play one on the internet! but i have used LOTS of different amps. and i have looked inside every single stinkin' ever lovin' one. i have seen that before! yet, i have never owned it. i am sure it gets the job done. but, with that said, i did own, and run a HELIX HXA 1000 qx for a while, and to this date it has the most impressive build quality, and exquisite attention to detail i have ever seen. the build quality was unbelievable, and the parts were ultra high quality. from a purely quality standpoint i would put the HELIX HXA ahead of the $2000 BRAX i currently own. the board was just that flawless and "perfect". if that amp (yours) was produced by the HELIX, i know, those transistor clamps would have been tightened down with a straight-edge held against them to keep them in line. yet they are skewed all over the place. like i said, "cookie-cutter". HELIX did not "build" that amp. they bought the board from U-buy (example) and tossed it in a run of the mill sink. not a terrible thing. just nothing special either. i am sure it sounds just fine.

so, yea, nice amp. nothing special. just my opinion!


----------



## Mr.M (Apr 15, 2009)

I should mention it only cost me $152.50. I knew it wouldn't be mind blowing but at that price point I think it will sound pretty sweet


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

yup! that would appear to be a pretty decent deal.


----------

